# Our Journey



## kkgdjhfjr (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi ladies. 

Been a while since i posted but i've been building friendships etc and concentrating on finding a surrogate. 
We have 3 potentials all lovely ladies we are meeting 2 this side of xmas. the other one isn't sure if she is going to do another journey yet but we are all friends which is how i wanted this journey to be. IF we match with any of them we are off to an amazing start. If we dont we have 3 new amazing friends. 

We meet the first of the 3 this weekend ( rather scared , nervous and excited) I'm making cupcakes to take with us when we meet her and her family. We meet the second in half term These 2 lovely ladies are the closest to us making the already difficult journey slightly easier on the travel side. 

Both have been surrogates before which we think is a bonus as my biggest Fear is Not being handed my baby. I know that the bad is only put in the news and knowing these ladies its unfounded but i think until i'm home with our baby and the PO is underway etc i will always worry. 

I just wanted to post and say there is hope out there. i didnt have much for a while but now i'm brimming with it. Dreams come true thanks to amazinf people like surrogates. and I can't wait to share our journey with you guys to give others hope of achieving there dreams. When we finally Match and start our journey. 

xxx


----------

